# Werkstat and CarLack - the same ?



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Is this true that these two brands are essentialny the same, just using different names ?


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

When Jeff's Werkstat was originally launched, it was just a rebranded version of Carlack...and that was straight from Jeff to me in email correspondence.

Since then, Jeff has updated his products, which from what I can tell are purely Werkstat tweaks. So, the products out there now from both companies are different, but share similar base origins.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks mate  So I cannot expext that CarLack LLS will be the same as Wersktat Acryllic Jett ?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

and the Werkstat stuff is miles ahead by the fact it has the Trigger spray versions that make like much much easier. Brilliant stuff IMHO and wish I never sold mine


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

evotuning said:


> Thanks mate  So I cannot expext that CarLack LLS will be the same as Wersktat Acryllic Jett ?


I don't think any of their products are the same anymore. It's been close to 5 years since Jeff's Werkstat was established, and they've modified all of their products since (some several times).

EDIT: I agree with Bigpikle's assessment above.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I think as above, werkstat formulas have moved on so there is no direct comparison now.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Dont know about the comparison, but the werksatt kit is fantastic.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> and the Werkstat stuff is miles ahead by the fact it has the Trigger spray versions that make like much much easier. Brilliant stuff IMHO and wish I never sold mine


Really? so why do they charge more for the regular Jett which is the same product as LLS.

Their marketing is very good, but I don't think you'd find any difference between that and Sonus Acrylic Glanz.

If you want to make LLS sprayable you can add water 1:1 and put it through a trigger.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

evotuning said:


> Thanks mate  So I cannot expext that CarLack LLS will be the same as Wersktat Acryllic Jett ?


Yes .


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you for contacting the Werkstat. We appreciate your interest in our products and the CL68 line. 

Indeed, there is some overlap in function between the Werkstat line and the CL68 line due to chemical formulation similarities between some corresponding products. We represent the CarLack product line in the United States and we have also made use of their extensive detailing know-how in the development of the Werkstat line. So while not identical, when our goals for a Werkstat product coincided with CarLack's goals for a CL68 product, the resulting formulas do end up being in line. 

Nano Systempflege vs. Prime Strong

These formulas are loosely based around a similar core chemical structure but ultimately differ fairly significantly. Prime Strong has a higher percentage of durable polymer components and also uses an incrementally more aggressive polishing agent. Overall, Nano is more similar to standard Prime. Nano Systempflege is perhaps a more balanced and rounded formula than Prime Strong which is focused a little more on the prepwork of cleaning and polishing. Nano is most often used as an independent 1-step whereas Prime Strong is most often used as a basecoat, followed with an additional layer of pure sealant.

Versieglung Acrylwachs vs. Acrylic Jett

These formulas are directly comparable, and we would not recommend purchasing both. Despite formulaic differences, their aesthetics and their function are still too similar to warrant having both on hand, in our opinion. AJT however makes a nice addition to Acrylwachs, as it does for standard AJ. 

Kunststoffpflege vs. Satin Prot

Again, similar formulas, directly comparable, and we wouldn't see a necessity to have both on hand. Kunststoffpflege is slightly more matte and has modestly better cleaning abilities. Prot is a touch glossier and more protective.

Shampoo Konzentrat vs. Autobody Wash

Konzentrat is slightly stronger than ABW. ABW is balanced a bit more for use with natural wax products like CJ/CG as well as with synthetics like AJT while CL68 SK is focused only for use with the CL68 synthetic polymers in Nano and Acrylwachs. 

Sometimes it does get into splitting hairs, but hopefully this has been of some help to you. If you have any other questions, please feel free to reply back.

Happy Detailing!
Werkstat Product Development


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

CleanYourCar said:


> Really? so why do they charge more for the regular Jett which is the same product as LLS.
> 
> Their marketing is very good, but I don't think you'd find any difference between that and Sonus Acrylic Glanz.
> 
> If you want to make LLS sprayable you can add water 1:1 and put it through a trigger.


:thumb: !!!


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

GoodFella33 said:


> Thank you for contacting the Werkstat. We appreciate your interest in our products and the CL68 line.
> 
> Indeed, there is some overlap in function between the Werkstat line and the CL68 line due to chemical formulation similarities between some corresponding products. We represent the CarLack product line in the United States and we have also made use of their extensive detailing know-how in the development of the Werkstat line. So while not identical, when our goals for a Werkstat product coincided with CarLack's goals for a CL68 product, the resulting formulas do end up being in line.
> 
> ...


Thanks for verifying what I said in my first post.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Very interesting thread, just goes to show don't believe everything your told.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

im actually quite impressed Werkstatt were that open about their products


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

CleanYourCar said:


> Really? so why do they charge more for the regular Jett which is the same product as LLS.
> 
> Their marketing is very good, but I don't think you'd find any difference between that and Sonus Acrylic Glanz.
> 
> If you want to make LLS sprayable you can add water 1:1 and put it through a trigger.


Tim - for me its miles ahead because I can apply the Prime over the entire car and leave it unbuffed, then spritz a panel with AJT and buff it all together in 1 simple step and get the job done. It also makes adding an additional layer as easy as using a QD after a wash, so simple ease and speed of use makes AJT a big leap forward IMHO.

I really like Carlack AIO, but as a system the Werkstat stuff beats it IMHO.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

What happened to your uber long life sealants you were on about Damon?:lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Ross said:


> What happened to your uber long life sealants you were on about Damon?:lol:


well thats what I have now Ross, but I still use other stuff on some cars...and we weren't talking about coatings (not sealants - different thing)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What do you have on your own car Damon?

Tim, are you saying that Carlack NSC followed by Sonus Acrylic Glanz is effectively the same as the Werkstat stuff? (Prime and Jett) Seems a fair bit cheaper...

I assume Acrylic Spritz is similar to 'Glos'?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

domino said:


> im actually quite impressed Werkstatt were that open about their products


I was thinking the same. Nice to see an open and honest company, rather than just trying to push their own brand..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Their email does make the Werkstat shampoo seem very expensive... 

The Carlack Konzentrat is £8 for 1L. Werkstat's ABW is £19! Same for Plastic Care and Satin Prot... I didn't realise these were so close!

Carlack really should do their own branded equivalent to Jett Trigger and Glos, although from what Tim has said, the Sonus Glanz and Spritz seem near identical? Shame the packaging isn't as slick.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I will try watering down my LLS with 50% distilled water and see what I get. Surely it must weaken the protection slightly though..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Please do try it. I never got on with LLS, seemed like a lot of effort to remove it, but it was very durable.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

So LLS is water-based that it can be dilluted ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Where does Klasse come into all of this? :lol:

I think NSC = Klasse AIO and LLS = Klasse SG and Werkstat Jett (non Trigger version)

It could well be that Jett Trigger is just 'watered down' version of LLS/SG/Trigger, to make it a sprayable form?

Does anyone have any LLS (to water down) and Jett Trigger to seem how similar they are please?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Their email does make the Werkstat shampoo seem very expensive...
> 
> The Carlack Konzentrat is £8 for 1L. Werkstat's ABW is £19! Same for Plastic Care and Satin Prot... I didn't realise these were so close!
> 
> Carlack really should do their own branded equivalent to Jett Trigger and Glos, although from what Tim has said, the Sonus Glanz and Spritz seem near identical? Shame the packaging isn't as slick.


The Carlack shampoo is very good,Trust me on that one Russ:thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Please do try it. I never got on with LLS, seemed like a lot of effort to remove it, but it was very durable.


Carlack LLS is ridiculously easy to apply. Just get a moist microfibre applicator (I've just found the plush Eurow ones are very good) and put a pea sized amount of LLS on the pad and apply to the panel.

As you are using a damp microfibre applicator the pad glides over the suface so you can do a panel in about 10 seconds. The LLS will start to haze quickly and just buff it up with a fresh towel and job done.

It's far easiern and quicker than applying a wax and I find it as quick as using a spray.

I think I need to do a video to show it.

Tim


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> Carlack LLS is ridiculously easy to apply. Just get a moist microfibre applicator (I've just found the plush Eurow ones are very good) and put a pea sized amount of LLS on the pad and apply to the panel.
> 
> As you are using a damp microfibre applicator the pad glides over the suface so you can do a panel in about 10 seconds. The LLS will start to haze quickly and just buff it up with a fresh towel and job done.
> 
> ...


To be fair, I followed other instructions and left it on for a good while, on a warm day, and it pretty much baked on.

I'll order some more from you and give it a try


----------



## dgman (Feb 2, 2009)

i agree with tim from cyc,lls is easy to apply as said on a damp mf and then remove with a short pile mf and a light mist of water.final buff with deep pile mf.most important is that panels are cool .


----------

